# New Maggies Coming



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Just got off the phone with Magnepan marketing and the new model that was seen at CES is an upgrade of an MC1 with a new midrange panel and a Quasi Ribbon Supper Tweeter. The rep told me it will have both better highs and midrange than a 1.6 but will have much less bass due to the on wall mounting. They are releasing a complimenting woofer that goes down to 40hz. They are in production now and will be shipping in approximately. 3 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cost on them is 1,500 a pair and 900 for the sub. This should be exciting!!! I got so excited about the speakers I forgot to ask about the ribbon center channel. :R


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Are there any images of these available anywhere?


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

They were not easy to find but I did locate a couple of pictures.


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Congrats...methinks you have some truly excellent listening sessions upcoming shortly. Please let us know how you like your new speakers. And you're driving them with?
Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks I wish I was buying them but I have to save up some $. :R 
I posted this so others people who like Maggies can drool. :bigsmile:


----------

